# Merci de bien vouloir m'aider/aidé



## Chocou

Bonsoir 

Après avoir écrit un message dans lequel on sollicite l'aide des membres d'un forum et à la fin de celui-là : Dit-on "merci de bien vouloir m'aider" ou "merci de bien vouloir m'aidé" ? et pourquoi ?

Merci infiniment


----------



## Bezoard

Comparez : 
_Merci de bien vouloir me rendre l'argent. _(infinitif)
_Merci de bien vouloir me rendu l'argent. _(participe passé)
Laquelle vous paraît meilleure ?


----------



## Yendred

Malheureusement cette astuce bien connue de remplacer par un verbe du 3ème groupe ne fonctionne que pour des francophones natifs et pas pour des apprenants étrangers.


----------



## Bezoard

Pas sûr pour "chocou" dont le message est bien écrit et qui doit donc bien maîtriser le français, au moins à l'oral.


----------



## Locape

Oui, je crois que @Chocou peut comprendre que quand on remplace sa phrase par 'Merci de bien vouloir me faire confiance', on ne peut pas utiliser 'fait' à la place de 'faire'. Donc, 'Merci de bien vouloir m'aider'. 
Si des verbes comme 'vouloir', 'pouvoir' ou 'devoir' sont suivis d'un verbe (employé comme complément), celui-ci est à l'infinitif.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'une manière générale en français, si un verbe est immédiatement suivi d'un second, avec éventuellement des pronoms ou des négations intercalaires, ce second verbe se met toujours à l'infinitif (sauf dans des tournures littéraires exceptionnelles). Autrement dit, il n'y a guère que pour les temps composés des verbes – en particulier le passé composé et le plus-que-parfait – qu'un participe passé suit un auxiliaire conjugué, lequel est toujours _être_ ou _avoir_.

Autrement dit, il n'est jamais possible d'avoir _vouloir m'aid__é_ , dans quelque contexte que ce soit.


----------



## Yendred

Merci Maître Capello, mais on peut trouver des contre exemples :
_Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que j'aimerais *voir aidé *dans ses études._


----------



## Chocou

Merci à vous tous pour votre réponse. En effet, j'écris toujours "merci de bien vouloir m'aider" mais dans un autre forum j'ai voulu changer un peu la formule et j'ai écrit la chose suivante "Toutes mes sincère remerciements pour bien vouloir m'aider." et c'est alors qu'un intervenant me dit de rectifier ce que j'ai écrit en mentionnant ce que je devrait corriger, voici son message "*Toutes mes sincère remerciements pour bien vouloir m'aider(au passé) ". *En fin, j'ai un peu hésiter et c'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je me suis retourné vers vous.


----------



## Yendred

Chocou said:


> voici son message "*Toutes mes sincère remerciements pour bien vouloir m'aider(au passé) "*



Peut-être voulait-il indiquer cette tournure, puisque l'aide qu'on vous a apportée est passée :
_Tous __mes sincère_s remerciements pour *avoir bien voulu m'aider.*


----------



## OLN

"Tou*s *mes sincère*s* remerciements d'avoir bien voul*u* m'aider" :  c'est juste, il faut l'infinitif après _vouloir_.
Tu as un peu hésit*é*. **
______________________
Maître C. disait « en général ». _

Devoir, falloir, savoir, pouvoir, aller_, _venir_, _faire_ sont suivis de l'infinitif.
J'aurais dû vous écouter.
Il faut manger votre soupe.
Est-ce que tu sais jouer aux échecs ?
Je ne pourrai pas finir ce travail dans les temps.
Il est allé acheter du pain.
Elle est venue dîner chez nous.
J'ai fait réparer la voiture.


----------



## Yendred

OLN said:


> Maître C. disait « en général ».



Oui, mais il disait aussi "sauf dans des tournures littéraires exceptionnelles". Mon contre-exemple n'est pas particulièrement littéraire.


----------



## Chocou

En fait, l'aide n'étais pas encore faite et le message étais une demande d'aide. C'était une simple tournure que j'ai voulu faire pour dire la même chose, qui est "merci de bien vouloir m'aider".


----------



## Locape

Yendred said:


> _Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que j'aimerais *voir aidé *dans ses études._


Mais est-ce qu'ici 'aidé' n'a-t-il pas valeur d'adjectif ? 'Je me fais du souci pour mon fils que j'aimerais voir chanceux/heureux dans ses études', parce qu'avec un autre verbe, il faut le mettre à l'infinitif,  comme '...mon fils que j'aimerais voir réussir dans ses études'.


----------



## Yendred

Locape said:


> Mais est-ce qu'ici 'aidé' n'a-t-il pas valeur d'adjectif ?



Bof... Autre exemple :
_Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que je n'aimerais pas *voir mordu* par votre chien._

Difficile de dire que "_mordu_" a valeur d'adjectif...


----------



## Bezoard

Dans ce cas, on pourrait aussi utiliser la tournure avec l'infinitif : _Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que je n'aimerais pas *voir mordre* par votre chien._
Je pense qu'un fil doit traiter de ces cas_ : La Bohême que j'ai entendue chantée à Milan. La Bohême que j'ai entendu chanter à Milan._


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut toutefois pas perdre de vue que dans ces exemples l'infinitif est également possible. 

_mon fils que je n'aimerais pas voir *mordre* par votre chien_

P.S.: grillé par Bezoard


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> _Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que je n'aimerais pas *voir mordre* par votre chien._





Maître Capello said:


> mon fils que je n'aimerais pas voir *mordre* par votre chien



J'aurais peur d'oublier un mot :
_Je me fais des soucis pour mon fils que je n'aimerais pas voir mordre votre chien._ 

Plus sérieusement, dans ce cas, la tournure avec infinitif me semble peu naturelle.



Bezoard said:


> La Bohême que j'ai entendue chantée à Milan. La Bohême que j'ai entendu chanter à Milan.



Dans ce cas, je vois une légère différence d'accentuation entre les deux tournures :
"_La Bohême que j'ai entendue chantée_" insiste sur le morceau entendu.
"_La Bohême que j'ai entendu chanter_" insiste sur le(s) chanteur(s).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais alors plutôt :

_Je me fais du souci pour votre chien que je n'aimerais pas voir (être) mordu par mon fils._ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, vous avez raison de dire que le participe passé adjectival peut se trouver après les verbes de perception.


----------



## Chocou

Après cette belle discussion au cours de laquelle vous m'avez éclairez sur la forme du verbe qui suit le verbe vouloir, je tiens à vous remercier tous d'avoir bien voulu m'aider.


----------

